# Looking for transmission work.



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

looking for a good price on a rebuild.Thanks.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat or car?

I have Borg Warner Velvet Drives, Paragons and Hurths for boats, no car stuff.

Tom


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

DO NOT use action transmission!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hurst transmission in Pensacola. 

I used them, and they pissed me off when they called later that day and said it was done, and for the original price they quoted me!!! WTF?? Then, had the problem pop up a week later, a take it in, he says it was something else then, and not the part he replaced, and proceeded to fix it for free since he said it was his fault that he misdiagnosed it!!!! 

That was a year ago or so, and no problems since. Just really chaps my hide when someone dont try to rip me off, and stand behind there work.

So if thats the kinda service you want, go to Hurst!!:clap


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

If your still looking, I believe the name is Dean's transmission in Lillian on Hwy 98, I have had two rebuilds by them and have been real pleased and they are about half price of everyone else.

Steve


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

I can recommend Andrews Advanced Transmission in Pace on Floridatown road.


----------



## DeepScreams (Oct 6, 2007)

Bellview Transmission on Michigan Ave has done great work for me on my F150 and an Astro. No problems and a fair price.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Hurst on Old Palafox has rebuilt two different ones for me with no problems.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hirst on Old Palfox... they got my Tahoe up and running....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok here I go...Since I'm not a "Certified Mechanic":banghead:banghead:banghead I mustant know shit.:doh

On my 1998 Yukon 1500 4 X 4 350cu"

One suggestion on the rebuild. When you have it done either order one yourself or have the re-builder order one for you. And that is a racing SunShell (gear). This part from GMAC is crap andcommon breaking point. Online from a racing site I got one for about $60.00. Now, let me explain. TheSun Shellis a bowl shaped part and has a female spline in the center. When shifting from reverse to drive or drive to reverse there is a hell of a strain on this gear. The OEM part doesn't have enough beef around where the spline is wielded in the bowl. Now I drive a vehicle as one should and don't dog it. My wife has put 90+% of the miles on it that are there when we aren't together. If you want I'll see where I got it, just let me know. The company I ordered it from has never had one to break on them in the previous 3 years before my order a year ago. I also added some other goodies for towing even tho I do 99% of the towing in my Dodge 2500.

By the way I, R & R'ed the trans (136,773 miles) and the rebuilder here (one if not the best local trans man) cost me $970.88 (labor $500.00..$470.88 parts) plus the Sun Shell.

For information Alabama is a NO sales tax on labor state.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+gmc+sun+shell&btnG=Search

By the way, somewhere around 2003 GMC finally figured the did in fact have a Sun Shell problem and up-dated them...about damn time:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------

